# Distance Verification Video



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

where i stand is actually about 11m. figured if everyone put the dist verification in one separate unmuddled thread.






yo momma


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

good idea! that would help to take the guess work out of contests


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

Great Idea. The wife's always got my tape measure to measure curtains or something so this will save me from hunting it down.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like the idea of these videos and would encourage anyone who can to make one. You must have two fixed or at least not easily moveable points of reference. For example Pop Shot has a fence and his house and Richblades has his shed and a sidewalk.
Good idea! This could really cut down on wasted video time! I'll post one later.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's my verification vid. The gate I stand behind is 34' 6" from my catchbox. If I shoot from anywhere else I will re-verify but this is the one for this spot:


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Connect the dots. 33ft


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is mine.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok this was a great idea, even though I don't own a fixed spot to shoot, I can at least do one verification for multiple shooting attempts

great idea POP I also liked the mirror idea that I first saw in your video so I added that as well since that was going to be my camera angle for the entries


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

2nd try at this







I hope this one comes through. I will figure if out eventually.

Thanks for your patience.

Todd


----------

